# Phragmipedium Red Sky



## Erythrone (Feb 18, 2012)

From OL

Not fully open


----------



## John M (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome colour and interesting background! When it finished opening and the dorsal stands up a bit more, this will be great!


----------



## Chuck (Feb 18, 2012)

This flower is looking very nice so far. It has very good colour and seems also to have good substance. Marking in the pouch are wonderful. I would like to see it when it is fully mature.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 18, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Dido (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks good please post agian whe opened


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 18, 2012)

What is the cross? It kicks bootie!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2012)

= Phrag Demetria x Twilight. That is the darkest one I've seen! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 18, 2012)

Stunning bloom!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting shape, as well as great color.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see it fully open.


----------



## Silvan (Feb 19, 2012)

Like we say here in the french part of Canada : " OH MY GOD!!! " lol

Intense color, yur lucky as they seem to be sold out of this one...
Well I guess, they changed it for you, since last year it didn't seem to be the right hybrid ?


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice,can hardly wait to see it fully open


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 19, 2012)

Silvan said:


> Like we say here in the french part of Canada : " OH MY GOD!!! " lol



lol!!!!! Actually, I think we should wrote in French: aumaillegode!!!!!!!!!!!




Silvan said:


> Intense color, yur lucky as they seem to be sold out of this one...
> Well I guess, they changed it for you, since last year it didn't seem to be the right hybrid ?



You are right. They sent me another plant because it was the wrong one. Actually, I don't think Red Sky is really sold out... but when I sent the pic ot the supposed to be Red Sky, Jason discovered that two new employees that divided large phrag plants mixed up the labels. Red Sky and Belle Hogue Point were close together. My plant was a BHP. Jason decided to send me a true RS later, after blooming period.

I think Jason decided to remove Red Sky from their Web site after discovering that RS and BHP were mixed up.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 3, 2012)

Today. Unfortunatly the dorsal is not straight at all


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe that second flower will pop up. still very red


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice hybrid! Great colour!


----------



## Silvan (Mar 4, 2012)

Superbe!
And the background makes it look like a beautiful painting:smitten:


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you!

I will show you the other flower soon. It grows much quickly than the first one and I think the shape will be different.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Dido (Mar 31, 2012)

the color is great


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sure the dorsal stands is the Demetria coming out in it. Great flowers PS. I like the black back ground much better.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice color.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2012)

The black background really makes the red "pop." To me, the yellow was a competitor for my attention. 

This is a gorgeous flower!


----------



## raymond (Feb 15, 2013)

il va fleurir cette année


----------



## Carkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful!!! :drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2013)

raymond said:


> il va fleurir cette année




Non, pas encore, mais la hampe a commencé à pousser.

No, not blooming this year yet, but the young spike is there!!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 16, 2013)

Actually you have me to thank for you getting that plant! :wink: :wink: We had one selected plant that we knew for sure was a Phrag. Red Sky, so I divided it, and sent a division of that plant to you. Indeed of all the Red Sky's that I have seen this clone has been the nicest plant!

Ours has not bloomed yet btw since we divided it, so you have done some good growing!

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2013)

Drorchid said:


> Actually you have me to thank for you getting that plant! :wink: :wink: We had one selected plant that we knew for sure was a Phrag. Red Sky, so I divided it, and sent a division of that plant to you. Indeed of all the Red Sky's that I have seen this clone has been the nicest plant!
> 
> Ours has not bloomed yet btw since we divided it, so you have done some good growing!
> 
> Robert



Many thanks to you Robert! oke:oke:oke:

I really love this plant.

I guess it will just be even better this year now that the plant is well established.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice color!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 22, 2013)

I love it more with the black background.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 22, 2013)

Breed it with a good popowii/humboldtii or whatever they're calling that species these days. Just a thought - that color with very long petals would be stunning.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2013)

Then why not breed it to a China Dragon, or something else red?


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful! With that color combination it looks like a print!


----------

